# Right size tip-out tray for kitchen sink cabinet



## boston_guy (Jul 7, 2012)

My kitchen sink cabinet is 24" wide.

I want to order a tip-out tray for it above the door. This way I can store things like sponges. There are a lot of such trays available on Amazon.

However, I need to know how to determine the right size.

Do you go by your cabinet's width? Or do you go by the size of the actual opening? My opening is 5" high by 20 5/8" wide.

On Amazon they have a 19" tip-out tray (http://www.amazon.com/Rev---Shelf-Stainless-Steel-Tip-Out/dp/B003O9B9W2/ref=sr_1_8?ie=UTF8&qid=1426529076&sr=8-8&keywords=tip-out+tray). Is this the size I need?


----------



## Ocelot (Mar 6, 2011)

Oh.

I thought you were going to describe how to make one…

... out of wood.

I need some that fit.

-Paul


----------



## pintodeluxe (Sep 12, 2010)

That part is just the tray. As long as it fits in the opening, with a little room for the hinges, you should be fine. We have one of those and never use it. The space in the tray is so small, that it's not very useful. Our garbage can sits below the sink, so anything placed in the tray is prone to falling in the garbage!


----------



## boston_guy (Jul 7, 2012)

Sorry, I wish I knew how to design one. I would definitely share the info with you.



> Oh.
> 
> I thought you were going to describe how to make one…
> 
> ...


----------



## boston_guy (Jul 7, 2012)

Thanks a lot.

What about the depth?

In other words, this tip-out tray will be in the kitchen sink cabinet.

How much distance is required between the tray and sink?

In life there's always a complication. I had not thought of this until someone, who was at my home, brought it up.

Thanks for your feedback.



> That part is just the tray. As long as it fits in the opening, with a little room for the hinges, you should be fine. We have one of those and never use it. The space in the tray is so small, that it s not very useful. Our garbage can sits below the sink, so anything placed in the tray is prone to falling in the garbage!
> 
> - pintodeluxe


----------



## pjones46 (Mar 1, 2011)

This LINK may help you. They make a cut to fit tray.


----------



## MT_Stringer (Jul 21, 2009)

Just my thinking but you should be able to remove the false drawer front from the cabinet. At east you need to be able to remove it if you plan to install a tray and hinges.

Then measure the opening to see what size tray you need. I would measure carefully, then order the next size smaller. And don't forget to measure to see how much clearance there is between the the cabinet and the sink bowl.

EDIT: OOPS. I see you already measured the opening. Good.


----------



## Lee77 (Feb 15, 2015)

I don't remember how I determined what size I bought, I just bought them! Maybe there was only one size where I purchased them from. The hinges were a bit tricky, from what I can remember. But not too bad. !h

And my wife loves them. As you can see, she stores the sink plugs and a sponge in them. Also, she puts her rings in there sometimes.


----------



## boston_guy (Jul 7, 2012)

I need to order 2 tip out trays.

One tray will be for my kitchen sink cabinet. The other tray will be for my bath sink cabinet (I will measure this one later).

The tip out trays I want to order have a depth of 2.125". After googling, I found out that .125" actually means 1/8" (the things you learn on the Internet these days). So the depth of the tray is 2 1/8".

In terms of the rectangular opening on my kitchen sink cabinet (where the tip out tray will go), the distance between the back of the front slab and the sink is 2" at the top and 2 1/4" at the bottom. The difference in distance between the top and bottom is due to the sink shape.

My feeling is that I can still order the tip out tray because it's shaped at an angle and is narrower at the top. Am I right in my assumption? Look at these photos:

http://www.pullsdirect.com/index.cfm?page=search:browse&term=Tip%20Out%20Trays%20%26amp%3B%20Accessories

This is a photo of the cabinet opening where the tip out tray will go:


----------

